# What's the best throw bag for kayaking?



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Peak UK sucks, and I have heard bad things about Salamander.


----------



## squeakyboater (Apr 14, 2008)

As much as I am pissed about little they stand behind their drysuits, hands down, the NRS spectra waist bag is the throwbag to have.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

I have the NRS spectra waist throwbag. If you get one, keep an eye on your QR buckle. It seems to unattach itself and go missing every few weeks in my gear bin.


----------



## squeakyboater (Apr 14, 2008)

I cant second that. I have had mine 4 years now and have not had a single issue.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I use an Extrasport 75 footer in my creek boat and am very happy with it. I also have a Salamander waist pack with tow-rope feature and it has treated me well for years. 

More so than brand, look for three features: Length, I prefer to have 75". Rope, pay the extra money for a Spectra rope, it's stronger, floats better, and last much longer. And stuff-sack size, look for one that stays loose and you don't have to force the last of the rope back into. I've cursed at plenty a bag when it was made to be so tight I couldn't get the remainder of the rope and knot back in...


----------



## G Unit (Sep 20, 2010)

The new Imersion Research (lime green) with the wide mouth for ease in reloading is pretty sweet


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Liquidlogic Speedloader= badass, (but expensive). Never had any trouble with the Salamander pop top I carry in every boat for the last 5 years.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

Salamander has had a new owner in recent years, and I've heard nothing good. The quality of rope has proven poor as it kinks and the sheath is therefore damaged. Having received inside information from a former Salamander employee, I would stay away from these products.

Throw bags are certainly one of those items that you want to function well. No manufacturer of rescue equipment should use anything but the best rope and craftsmanship in their products.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree a waist bag is the way to go so that you always have it with you. The NRS bag is good, but the quick release buckle doesn't hold the waist belt tight enough and over time it can fall off if you don't keep re-tightening it.


----------

